# Word 2007 Mail Merge Fill-In Rule??



## jhand737 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still new to Word 2007 and am having difficulties with the Mail Merge functions. Specifically, the merge rule "fill-in." I create my form document, and (using the mail merge wizard) on the Mailing ribbon, I click on Rules, then Fill-in. There is a "Prompt:" box which I have filled in, and then a "Default Fill-In Text:" box which I have filled in. Then I click ok. Immediately the prompt box pops up. How do I make this prompt box pop up during the mail merge?? I'm converting our documents from WordPerfect and this function is driving me crazy... :grin:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi jhand737,

What is it you're trying to achieve? With "merge rule "fill-in."", are you referring to a FILLIN field? Perhaps you could post a copy of your mailmerge main document (with any sensitive info deleted).


----------



## jhand737 (Mar 9, 2010)

I created an overly simple version of the document and source for examples. The blank line in the letter is where I would like to insert the fill-in field (that's what it is called on the Word 2007 ribbon). Each time I merge the form document with the spreadsheet, I want a box to pop-up asking for the number of copies, and then the answer to go in that space. I apologize in advance for the terminology; I'm still learning Word 2007.

Thank you so much for your help!! :wave:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi jhand,

OK, what you're after is indeed a FILLIN field. There are various ways to create one. The simplest is to select the place where you want the output to appear and press Ctrl-F9 to create an empty field, which will look like '{ }'. Then simply insert the FILLIN code. For example:
{FILLIN "How many copies?" \d 1}
When the mailmerge is executed, the FILLIN field will prompt you to input a number, giving a default of '1' (that's what the '\d 1' is for). With this coding, you'll get a prompt for every record. You can test the field by selecting it and pressing F9. To toggle the field code display on/off press Alt-F9. If you only want one prompt per mailmerge, add an '\o' switch, thus:
{FILLIN "How many copies?" \d 1 \o}.

Personally, I think you can make the letter look more professional for recipients who are only getting one copy - statements like "are 1 copies" are bad grammar. To do that, the attachment uses an ASK field to get the number, then an IF text to vary the output according to the number of copies. Plus (for an even more professional look - IMHO), the number is expressed in words, rather than digits. If you inspect the field code, you'll find these fields embedded in a QUOTE field. The QUOTE field isn't needed for the mailmerge, but it does make updating the ASK and IF fields together during testing a whole lot simpler.


----------



## jhand737 (Mar 9, 2010)

ray:

Thank you macropod - just wanted to let you know this worked like a charm! I am now getting my mail merging done in a snap... and this involves several hundred files a week!

I appreciate your suggestions, however, I work in a law firm and had to create a "vanilla" template to send in to ensure client confidentiality. The documents I am actually using to merge have tons of legal jargon that have to be stated a certain way for court use.

Thanks again!!!!
:grin:


----------

